# Thanksgiving Weather Forecast...



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanksgiving Weather Forecast...

In the pre-Thanksgiving rush, we have received an early weather report from our in-house weather reporters.

Turkeys will thaw in the morning, then warm in the oven to an afternoon high near 190F. The kitchen will turn hot and humid, and if you bother the cook, be ready for a severe squall or cold shoulder.

During the late afternoon and evening, the cold front of a knife will slice through the turkey, causing an accumulation of one to two inches on plates. Mashed potatoes will drift across one side while cranberry sauce creates slippery spots on the other. Please pass the gravy.

A weight watch and indigestion warning have been issued for the entire area, with increased stuffiness around the beltway. 

During the evening, the turkey will diminish and taper off to leftovers, dropping to a low of 34F in the refrigerator.

Looking ahead to Friday and Saturday, high pressure to eat sandwiches will be established. Flurries of leftovers can be expected both days with a 50 percent chance of scattered soup late in the day. We expect a warming trend where soup develops.

By early next week, eating pressure will be low as the only wish left will be the bone!

Happy Thanksgiving!

(author unknown)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2017)

That is so cute, Meanderer. Thank you!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 17, 2017)

Meanderer.   Good post.  Funny.    Thanks


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

LOL, excellent Meanderer, never read that before  Here's a US Weather Forecast. I would love to see some snow in Winter, but we rarely get it here. I know someone out there is thinking they would love to share theirs, or just ship it ALL to me


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2017)

Yeah, natch, my sister and brother-in-law are coming from rainy Seattle to rainy Jacksonville for the holidays.  They'll be thrilled, absolutely thrilled.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 20, 2017)

I would also like some snow!

The temp tomorrow by my daughter's house will be 80!! It's going to be a warm Thanksgiving, gonna pack my flip flops!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

jujube said:


> Yeah, natch, my sister and brother-in-law are coming from rainy Seattle to rainy Jacksonville for the holidays.  They'll be thrilled, absolutely thrilled.



LOL, so they'll be thrilled right Jujube, LOL!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 20, 2017)

It's suppose to be 88 here on Thursday. Snow would be most welcomed here but only after I got home for the day


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2017)




----------

